# Box car



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Years ago, a fellow member here on the forum, and a Catholic Priest, sent me this Stroh's custom made box car in exchange for some work I had done for him.. It's very nicely done. Wish I remembered














his name....


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Very well done nice colors and I hope he sees this post as well. little tiny bottles inside?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Doc' said:


> Very well done nice colors and I hope he sees this post as well. little tiny bottles inside?


Hey, you're using my nickname,lol!!! All my buddies call me Doc also,lol!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks like a well done car. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice car flyernut. I like it.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

I hope the Doc' is ok as it has been my nick since forever from Doug OConnor I guess. My Dad's dad starting calling me that when I was little.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Doc' said:


> I hope the Doc' is ok as it has been my nick since forever from Doug OConnor I guess. My Dad's dad starting calling me that when I was little.


Mine came about around 1972,lol..


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Maybe I should change it. Can we edit our user name? I had T-man make the changes as I could not figure it out, IO error I feel sure.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Under "My Profile" what is the " Update my Status " editing window used for?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I think you will require the assistance of an admin to change your user name.....it’s not self-serve.....


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you sir, I agree.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would let it go Doug. flyernut was on forum before you so he could have used it if he really wanted to.
I don't think he would want to change his name now.
My name is Al. Several Als on here now.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Al, I just don't want to offend anyone. I shall let it go.........................


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Doc' said:


> Thanks Al, I just don't want to offend anyone. I shall let it go.........................


DON'T YOU DARE!!!!!! There's ALWAYS room for 2 Doc's, and besides, I don't use that nickname here...You keep it buddy....


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice...Thank You..


----------

